# my 4th IUI has failed again :(



## pollypineapple3 (Sep 29, 2004)

*hi girls

4 IUI's later and its all over, im all over the place, dont no wot to think or say, my partner is so sad, not much i can do only try and move on.

thanks for all ur support ladies

polly*


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Awww Polly,

Sorry to here about this 

Thinking of you both and sending big Hugs,

Tony,
xx


----------



## pollypineapple3 (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks tony,  its nice to have a bit of male understanding, i wish there was more if it  xxxxx

polly


----------



## DA Trets (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Polly 


Just wanted to say I am thinking about you, take care



Dawn x


----------



## pollypineapple3 (Sep 29, 2004)

*many thanks for the 2 posts and the 60 views.......... 

dont worry im just feeling angry just now

      *


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Polly 

Hunny i am so very sorry please know im here for you as we all are you have my number hunny call me if you need to chat   thinking of you always 

love lilly xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya polly

I have spoken to you in chat i think on sunday

I just wanted to say how sorry that it was a bfn this time again

No words i can say at present will be of much comfort but i am thinking of you and ur hubby

If theres anything i can do then just shout sweetie

lots of love and hugs
Emilyxx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Polly 

So very sorry to hear of your BFN - as are all us ladies on the IUI site.  It is obviously devastating - I hope you and DP can find a way through it.

Have you got an appt. with your consultant?  Hopefully he/she will be able to modify your treatment or suggest a way forward.

I know it's hard - but try not to give up hope.

Love Molly
x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Polly,
So sorry to hear your news. I'm on my 4th iui & know this will be my last attempt. 
Help is always available, from a shoulder to cry on or a good suggestion.
Wishing you & your partner all the best for the future.


----------

